# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Εξπρές Ποσειδών [Dimitrios Express, Poseidon Express 2, Saint Colum 1]

## delta pi

Ανοίγω αυτό το νέο topic για το πολυαγαπημένο μου εξπρές Ποσειδών το οποίο δυστηχώς δεν είχα την τύχη να το δω όταν θα το έπαιρναν οι Ινδοί γι αυτό θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω εάν μπορείτε να στείλετε φωτογραφίες του βαποριού κυρίως με τα σινιάλα της Hellas ferries.

----------


## cortomaltese

Φωτογραφιες θελεις ή την Ιστορια του?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλό είναι να αναφέρουμε την Ιστορία του....

----------


## cortomaltese

Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ άρχισε την ελληνική του καρριέρα αρχές του 1990 όταν το παρέλαβε απο το LE HAVRE ο καπτα Νίκος ο Νομικός και το έφερε στην Ελλάδα. έκανε εκτεταμένη μετασκευή και ονομάστηκε ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, η πρόθεση ήταν να διπλώσει το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στην Παροναξία, αλλά η κυβέρνηση άλλαξε και οι πλοιοκτήτες δεν το πέτυχαν. έτσι ανέβηκε στην Ηγουμενίτσα και δούλευε απο εκεί για Κέρκυρα Μπάρι. Στα χρόνια που πέρασαν δούλεψε επίσης απο Πειραιά για Ροδο Λεμεσσο Χαίφα. Η τοτε ARKADIA LINES του Μουλόπουλου δούλευε αυτή τη γραμμή με τα PALOMA και SILVER PALOMA που πήρε απο την AFROESSA LINE του Ηλία Τροχίδη. Επίσης έκανε Παροναξιά Ιο Σαντορίνη Ηρακλειο με τα ΠΑΡΟΣ ΝΑΞΟΣ και Ικαρία Σαμο με το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ , όλα αποκτηθέντα απο τη διαλυμένη Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα Α.Ε.
Το βαπόρι με σημαία Μάλτας αν θυμάμαι καλά δούλεψε μια απο την μια και μια απο την άλλη με διάφορους πλοιάρχους μεταξύ των οποίων και ο Γιαννης Αβρανάς απο το ναυαγισθέν ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ, ο Νικος Νομικος, ο Σιδερης Δοντας και άλλοι που τωρα μου διαφεύγουν. Τον Απριλη του 96 βυθίζεται ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ στην Παρο, και τον Ιουλη του του ίδιου χρόνου με Ελληνική σημαία, μικρή αφαίρεση βαρών και πλοίαρχο τον Γιωργο Περουλακη ξεκινάει απογευματινά στην Παροναξία με αναχώρηση Πειραια 18:30 για Παρο Ναξο Ιο θήρα και μια φορά την εβδομάδα Συρο Σικινο Φολέγανδρο. Τον Νοέμβρη του ίδιου χρόνου πλοίαρχος πάει ο Γιώργος Δαρζέντας ο οποίος φέυγει την άνοιξη του 97 για να παραλάβει το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ και τον αντικαθιστά ο καπτα Αργύρης Σαρρής. Το μαυρο 99 το βαπόρι περνάει στην Ηellas Ferries και συνεχίζει τα ίδια δρομολόγια. Οσο περνάνε τα χρόνια, χάνει δρόμο, ενίοτε κάνει Συρο Τηνο Μυκονο Ικαρια Σαμο, μετά ξανά παροναξία απο όπου και αποσύρεται οριστικά το 2004. Το είχαν πλοιαρχήσει επίσης οι Μπαμπης Παντελης, Γιωργος Χωριανόπουλος , Νικος Κωνσταντινιδης και άλλοι που μου διαφέυγουν
Αυτα προς το παρόν, μέχρι να αναλάβει ο έτερος ειδικός για τα περαιτέρω

----------


## Spyros

Να και δυο φωτογραφιες του με τα πρωτα και με τα δευτερα σινιαλα της Hellas ferries (Απο το site www.faktaomfartyg.se )

----------


## delta pi

Το fakta το ξέρω και 'γω. ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## delta pi

Τώρα πια προφανώς το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ δεν υπάρχει γιατί είναι διαλυμένο έτσι δεν είναι.Φωτογραφίες που να βρίσκεται στο εξωτερικό έχετε?Είτε είναι πριν 30 χρόνια είτε λίγο πριν τη διάλυση.Το χω αγαπήσει πολύ αυτό το βαπόρι.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μπερδεύτηκα.... Για ποιον ΠΩΣΕΙΔΩΝΑ μιλάμε.....???

----------


## delta pi

Μιλάμε για το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ απλά κάναμε και μια αναφορά στο ναυάγιο του ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ(ARKADIA LINES)επειδή εγώ ήθελα να μάθω πως συνέβη το δυστηχές γεγονός.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Είχα ταξιδέψει το προτελευταίο του ταξίδι με τον καπεταν Σπύρο τον Θηραίο ημέρα Παρασκευή ήτανε αν θυμάμαι καλά και έχω κρατήσει μάλιστα το εισιτήριο ήτανε χειρόγραφο arcadia lines.
> To κακό γεγονός είχε γίνει Σάββατο αν θυμάμαι και πάλι καλά είχε καταφέρει ο καπεταν Σπύρος να το δέσει με μία μηχανή στην Πάρο να αδειάσει το πλοίο και στην συνέχεια βυθίστηκε ήταν άδωξο τέλος αυτου του πλοίου ήτανε το καμάρι της Παροναξίας εκείνη την εποχή .
> Ο καπεταν Κούλης είχε αφήσει την δική ου ιστορία με αυτό το πλοίο.
> Πραγματικά κρίμα για το τέλος που είχε.
> Τέλος θυμάμαι ότι ο καπεταν ΣΔπύεος είχε νοσηλευτεί μετο που βυθίστηκε το πλοίο είχε καταρεύσει....


Προφανώς όμως τα παραπάνω αναφέρονται στον ΠΩΣΕΙΔΩΝΑ (τον original)

----------


## Apostolos

Προσωπικά το κατατάσω στα top5 βαπόρια των Κυκλάδων. Ακόμη και σήμερα θα ήταν ότι έπρεπε για αρκετές γραμμές. Ανετα σαλόνια, αρκετές καμπίνες και ατελείωτα ντέκ. Θύμιζε πολύ τους εσωτερικούς χώρους του Θεόφιλος μιας που είχαν και κοινή καταγωγή! Λίγο στον καιρό ήταν κακό και στην ταχύτητα που δέν ξεπέρναγε τους 18 κόμβους!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 2 * _καταπλους στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1997

_Poseidon Express 2 Piraeus 1997.jpg

----------


## Takerman

> *ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 2 * _καταπλους στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1997
> 
> _Poseidon Express 2 Piraeus 1997.jpg


Φανταστική φωτογραφία.

----------


## proussos

poe20001.jpg

*ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 2 στον Πειραιά...*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 2   αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του  1997

_1997 POSEIDON EXPRESS   Piraeus.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 2 στην μπουκα του μεγαλου λιμανιου σ'εναν αποπλου το καλοκαιρι του 1997

_Poseidon Express 2 Piraeus 1997  .jpg

----------


## GIIANNHS

Το πλοίο που απολαυσα το καλοκαίρι του 99 δουλεύοντας 4 μήνες και έχω να θυμάμαι ωραίες στιγμες

----------


## a.molos

DIMITRIOS EXPRESS at Igoumenitsa.JPGΖωντανευοντας τα topic των παλιών, ξεχωριστών πλοίων, ας δούμε και μια ακόμη(ταλαιπωρημένη) φωτό του DIMITRIOS Express, απο την Ηγουμενίτσα μιας άλλης εποχής. Δίπλα στο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ, το Earl William, ενα πλοίο µκομήτηςµ (όπως και πολλά άλλα ) της γραμμής Ελλάδα-Ιταλία.POSIDON EXPRESS II for scrap.jpgΣε αυτή τη φωτό βλέπουμε το πλοίο λίγο πριν την τελευταία του αναχώρηση για το διαλυτήριο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μοναδικος οπως παντα ο Αντωνης.

Εφυγε νωρις και αυτο και το Εξπρες Ολυμπια, κριμα...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Ποσειδων Εξπρες 2 εν πλω το καλοκαιρι του 1997 

_POSEIDON EXPRESS 2 1997.jpg

----------

